# Netflix Q2 earnings show 1.2 million new subscribers; plans for original stand-up comedy, documentar



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Netflix Q2 earnings show 1.2 million new subscribers; plans for original stand-up comedy, documentaries

Netflix has revealed its earnings report for the second quarter of 2013 which shows its worldwide customer base has grown by 1.2 million. The company now has "nearly" 30 million customers in the US (up 630,000) and 8 million internationally (up 610,000), with streaming revenue up 26 percent domestically and 155 percent outside the US. That compares well with the same period last year, when it added 530,000 customers in the US.

This year has been highlighted by Netflix's push into original programming and just last week that initiative resulted in a bounty of 14 Emmy nominations. Expect more in the future, as Reed Hasting's letter mentions the company expand into documentaries and stand-up comedy specials.

Full Story Here


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

They seem to be doing some good things... but I have to wonder... at what point will they need to start charging more for their original content... and at that point will subscribers balk? They had a huge misfire the last time they tried to raise rates and people said "no thanks" because a lot of consumers really seem to be disconnected from what they want to watch vs what they want to pay for.

I can't help but think Netflix and its subscribers are in for a rude awakening at that point where they have to charge more and people decide they don't want to pay and then are surprised when all the stuff they liked about Netflix goes away due to lack of funds.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> They seem to be doing some good things... but I have to wonder... at what point will they need to start charging more for their original content... and at that point will subscribers balk? They had a huge misfire the last time they tried to raise rates and people said "no thanks" because a lot of consumers really seem to be disconnected from what they want to watch vs what they want to pay for.
> 
> I can't help but think Netflix and its subscribers are in for a rude awakening at that point where they have to charge more and people decide they don't want to pay and then are surprised when all the stuff they liked about Netflix goes away due to lack of funds.


Great article on that very question yesterday. $29 million profit on a billion in revenue....that's really small. Stock got hammered pretty good today as well.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-07-21/netflix-rule-as-no-1-s-p-performer-but-.html


----------

